# A BIG jointer



## Mike1950 (Apr 6, 2015)

For those that really want a big spiral head jointer!!! http://www.irsauctions.com/index_lots.asp?pg=details&id=18918 30" spiral head I think I would be more then a little tentative firing this baby up and slapping a rough 2' piece of lumber on it!!! She's a beast!!!

Reactions: Way Cool 4


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 6, 2015)

Holy Crap, That thing would probably scare the snot out of me.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Apr 6, 2015)

Wonder if it's 110v...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 6, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Wonder if it's 110v...



Sure- 110 will probably light up the work light!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## dycmark (Apr 6, 2015)

OK, so A 10HP Jointer... I don't really want to have a hold of a piece of lumber that decides to turn into a javelin coming out the back of a jointer powered by a 10HP 480V Motor.. HMMM. Beyond scary, can you imagine, even with sharp blades pushing a very hard piece of maple or how about ash at 28" wide through that beast... WOW, I think you would need Superman just to hang onto it. Of course I couldn't even lift that piece that wide up, even if it is a shorty.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 6, 2015)

Does it come with a big angry green guy to run the lumber?

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 6, 2015)

Thats a behemoth !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Apr 6, 2015)

I'd assume something like this is really intended to be used with a power feeder?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 6, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> I'd assume something like this is really intended to be used with a power feeder?



I surely would hope so. I know I would not want to stand behind it. I have to think they were using it and also the spiral cutter must be a newer upgrade. That was not cheap by itself. I have seen a 16" crescent it was scary. Maybe it just takes thin amounts off??? each pass.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 6, 2015)

I came OHHHHH so close to buying a 32" Oliver jointer in Denton Texas last year. The price was give-away but I couldn't make it work logisitcally. it's a good thing I passed too because think about it WTF would I have done with a 32" jointer except pretend like it gave me some sort of bragging rights in a pissing contest? 

It would be fun just to flip the switch on that beast and watch the meter spin but without a feeder I sure as hell ain't putting my hands on a board going across a monster like that!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Tony (Apr 6, 2015)

Dam, I peed myself a little just thinking about trying to run a board over it!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 6, 2015)

Tony said:


> Dam, I peed myself a little just thinking about trying to run a board over it!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Tony (Apr 6, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> View attachment 75970



I would definitely need those if I was ever stupid enough to try out that bad boy......

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## justallan (Apr 6, 2015)

I'd be goose huntin' with that thing. Use a floor jack to get your elevation, stand at the outfeed end and use a paint roller to hold down some sharpened up stickers.
Or put a table cloth on it and wait for someone to ask you to pass the potatoes.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

